# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool 1.50.2 Added MTk Android File Manager and Media Data Recovry ,MTK5601 Android

## mohamed73

What's New 
- Android File Manager - World First Support CPUS:
MT6571, MT6572, MT6582, MT6583, MT6589, MT6592, MT6595, MT6732, MTK6737, MT6752, MT6735,MT6735m,
 MT6753, MT6755, MT6795, MT6797, MT2601, MT8735m eMMC Phones Only
- Internal Storage- All Files - Completly Browse all file wit Tree View and Export any 
- Internal Storage - Privacy - Export All images , Audio, Videos files
- Internal Storage - System - Export System images, Images , Audio, Videos files
- Images - Select from Dropdown for All images Or Selected images from Internal Storage Privacy
- Audio - Select from Dropdown for All Audio Or Selected images from Internal Storage Privacy
- Video - Select from Dropdown for All Video Or Selected images from Internal Storage Privacy
- APK - Easy Tab for Export Apk From Internal Storage - All files
- ZIP - easy Tab For Zip Archive from Internal Storage - All files
- Images - Easy Tab Images from internal Storage - all files 
  Code:
 CS-Tool Block the Cards Who are doing Against CSTool Terms of Services Better Avoid using CS-Tool dongle in your computer , if still your computer installed with such softwares  any sniffing usb monitor any usb sharing any usb trace any usb data protocol recorders any debugging tool  if you such of software , will be blocked , cannot be unblocked , we are not responsible for it 
Download
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Another Hot Updates On the way *    *More Interesting Pre News*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Best Regards Umesh Gaba

----------

